# Any One Like This Idea.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone like this idea ?

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/RLT_12_...tion_Watch.html


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool!!









I like it!

My fave is the Black/Orange


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I like it. the hand combinations and dials are cool shame you cant view the pics of the fininshed watch when chosen..







yeah I want the world... on a stick!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Superb idea Roy!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Excellent


----------



## AndySlade (Feb 1, 2005)

Decisions, Decisions,

Colour

Colour Combination

12 or 24 hours

and then what hands!

I can see people pouring over this for ages before coming to a conclusion!

I am waiting to see if Roy offers this with the option of red or green dials (as per other thread)

Red Record could have some competition


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice idea; how about an option for 12 noon at the top of the dial


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

I like it reminds of a site by a guy with a nane like "yahoo" or something









Pity about the case size,if this had been 40mm i would been in there like a shot.

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AndySlade said:


> I am waiting to see if Roy offers this with the option of red or green dials (as per other thread)
> 
> Red Record could have some competition


Red and green will be available soon.











in_denial said:


> Nice idea; how about an option for 12 noon at the top of the dial


If you wanted the 12 at the top then I would make it for you.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Choice, choice, choice







.

Would you modify existing watches too







?

Could someone send the watch back to you if they wanted to change dials and or hands







?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A superb and AFAIK unique idea Roy


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Cracking Idea Roy, all we need now is a selection of rotatable bezels (dive, 24hr) and we are ready to rock...









Only kidding mate - Brill idea just as it is.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> AndySlade said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting to see if Roy offers this with the option of red or green dials (as per other thread)
> ...


Having 12 at the top would distinguish it from most of the other 24 hour dials out there, and I think most people would find it more intuitive to have "noon" at the top of the dial.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Brilliant idea Roy, I like it. 

How much will it cost?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Brill idea, add a preview and you're on to a winner


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Great idea, Roy. I, too, think for commercial purposes a preview page would be a good idea. I think I'll now spend a while thinking about suitable combination for one of the 12 at the top 24-hour options!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not know how to do a preview page without making a watch in every combination.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Are there any flash programmers or anyone in the know who could tell me what software I would need to do this ?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Roy said:


> Are there any flash programmers or anyone in the know who could tell me what software I would need to do this ?


Roy

I was going to print your pictures out on the colour printer here at work and cut out the dials etc to test the options. Not sure it would work with the second hands though









I never thought I would say this but the case might be a bit small for me









Toby


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool feature Roy!


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Great Idea Roy! Is the case the same as the current RLT 9? If not what does it measure lug tip to lug tip?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

This is unheard of nowadays - a retailer actually asking his customers what they want and then saying "Yes - you can have it"....

Surely this novel approach cannot work???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> This is unheard of nowadays - a retailer actually asking his customers what they want and then saying "Yes - you can have it"....
> 
> Surely this novel approach cannot work???


This is Roy you`re talking about here, of course it`ll work


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I see what you mean - at least you will have to photoshop a version of each permutation and combination

then by clever filename use a simple javascript procedure could call each one up

This would be many hours work but I'm sure if you send a few of us a few of the dials we'd photoshop all the variations of the hands on them and send them back to you (all set at 2:10 of course) then you'd get it done quicker. For a little discount on one of these I'm sure you'll find quite a few volunteers.

Otherwise I'm sure its dead easy in flash and using layers etc... but I'd be b**gered if I know...











Roy said:


> I do not know how to do a preview page without making a watch in every combination.


(Sorry, meant to say "set at 10 to 2" or "10 past 10" there...)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

m58dh said:


> Great Idea Roy! Is the case the same as the current RLT 9? If not what does it measure lug tip to lug tip?


It is the same case as the current 9.









Thank You every one all your help, I now know how to de a preview page.









Special thanks to Ben for providing the the sample code. 









It will take a while to get finished but I have made a start here : http://www.rltwatches.com/custom/custom.html


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Thank You every one all your help, I now know how to de a preview page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Roy







We'll turn you into a web developer yet....









Welcome done Ben!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

There's hours of fun to be had with this  .

Well done Roy







.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> m58dh said:
> 
> 
> > Great Idea Roy! Is the case the same as the current RLT 9? If not what does it measure lug tip to lug tip?
> ...


Well done Roy,

The first thing my wife said when I showed her your idea was " can you build them on the site to see what you are getting?? that would be really good!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is so cool, well done Roy and Ben


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Can't wait to see the final one.... now if they're available with mechanical movements too (Perhaps only a 12h one...) then I may be tempted to sell a couple from the box to make way for a custom RLT!


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Can't wait to see the final one.... now if they're available with mechanical movements too (Perhaps only a 12h one...) then I may be tempted to sell a couple from the box to make way for a custom RLT!


Roy, apologies for the pickiness, but I've always fancied a 24hr watch with a day/night dial - that is, silvered between 6am and 6pm, and black for the night half.

Any chance?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

8.32 said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see the final one.... now if they're available with mechanical movements too (Perhaps only a 12h one...) then I may be tempted to sell a couple from the box to make way for a custom RLT!
> ...


Yes I was thinking about this last night and will do it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How would something like this be ?


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Very modernist, Roy, great idea.


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Spot on, actually.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Can you do a smooth transition from silver to black Roy?









Toby


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No sorry Toby, I cannot do that.

The picture above was photoshoped so i thought I would make one up in the flesh so here is a picture of it.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy said:


> How would something like this be ?


Now *that* is very cool - the RLT that would have been worn by Gerry Anderson!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is very nice


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Roy said:


> The picture above was photoshoped so i thought I would make one up in the flesh so here is a picture of it.


Now that has gotta be a winner. If I can't have my graduated change of colour is there a possibility of changing the colour of the lume in the hands?







Green just doesn't look quite right to me..









The photo really does look the dogs danglies Roy









Toby

PS Ohhh any chance of a similar picture of the black on orange face... even if it's on its own?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ironpants said:


> PS Ohhh any chance of a similar picture of the black on orange face... even if it's on its own?


Like this Toby ?


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

A question about the hands; are they white or silver; I fancy white and they look white in the photos but silver in the 'hand set' photos on the selection page.

thanks in advance,

Tim


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Can't wait to see the final one.... now if they're available with mechanical movements too (Perhaps only a 12h one...) then I may be tempted to sell a couple from the box to make way for a custom RLT!


I was actually thinking that the 24 hour with a auto/mech movement would be great. Maybe Roy could use an ETA 2893 movement that has a GMT function, not install the regular 12 hour hand, and make the 24 hour GMT hand the only hour hand. Of course this movement would increase the cost of the watch quite a bit.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> The picture above was photoshoped so i thought I would make one up in the flesh so here is a picture of it.


Roy, that is a killer dial! It's amazing. 12 o'clock at the top, day/night divided silver/black dial-- that's unique, I don't remember ever seeing anything else like it out there.

I think it would be a big seller.

Oh no!

This isn't good!

I really shouldn't buy another a new watch right now...

but...

this dial is giving me an itch!

Mustn't scratch!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

in_denial said:


> A question about the hands; are they white or silver; I fancy white and they look white in the photos but silver in the 'hand set' photos on the selection page.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> Tim


The hands are silver.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh, oh my. Both the contrasting 24 hour half-faces are great, Roy. Your going to put me in a real quandary. That should be a real commercial success!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > A question about the hands; are they white or silver; I fancy white and they look white in the photos but silver in the 'hand set' photos on the selection page.
> ...


Ah, never mind, the silver + lume seems to show up quite well on the dark dial which was my main concern .... I love your made-up example - is it for sale? I am amazed no one has asked!

cheers,

Tim


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

in_denial said:


> I love your made-up example - is it for sale? I am amazed no one has asked!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Tim


Yes it is for sale as I will me making this a production model. I have added it to the option watch page and the preview page, also added a red dial option : http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/RLT_12_...tion_Watch.html


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Roy said:


> Ironpants said:
> 
> 
> > PS Ohhh any chance of a similar picture of the black on orange face... even if it's on its own?
> ...


Thanks Roy, confirms my suspicion that I prefer the silver and black 2 tone dial  .

Oh well I'll have to wait another time for an orange watch







.

Toby


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some nice looking options of colours going on here Roy


----------



## aeromys (Nov 2, 2005)

Would a Skeleton dial be a possible option too?


----------



## sttngfan1701d (Jul 15, 2004)

I think it's a great idea. Wonderful customization options. I've already got one picked out should I buy one. This has given me "the itch", something that hasn't happened since last summer when I was seduced by the Orange Monster. 

Any idea when it'll be available and the price?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should be avalable before the weekend on the next site update.

Just working out prices, it will not be expensive.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

It is a most excellent idea Roy









Good selection of dial coulours to choose from and a nice selection of different hands too









......decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## aeromys (Nov 2, 2005)

aeromys said:


> Would a Skeleton dial be a possible option too?


Edit - Doh







I forgot it was a quartz. I'll get my coat....


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

My "Option" watch arrived this morning (thanks, Roy!). 24 hour silver/black, type 4 hour/minute hands, type 5 seconds hand, mineral crystal, black strap. My first 24-hour and my first self-selected option watch.

Thanks RLT







.


----------

